# Rapido tap replacement



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

I have a leaking mixer tap (kitchen) on my 2006 rapido 7068f. 
I am trying to locate a replacement ceramic cartridge for the inside of it. Have phoned Wokingham 3 times now and have been told they will phone me back but they haven't.  
Need one quick! Any help re: make of tap and where to get replacement.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Try caravan dealers who have a shop. We got an inner (plastic) for a mixer tap - cost about £8 two years ago. Failing that type 'Caravan tap spares' into a search engine and you'll get quite a few sites to try.
Here's one to start you off. 
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Caravan/water/Caravan_Taps.aspx


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Had the same problem myself this year in France, I bought a complete sink set, tap, waste outlet with plunger type stopper and new braided pipes, ALL for about €24 in a local Mr. Bricholage.
I changed the unit myself in a few minutes in the carpark, once I sorted out the access.

The good thing about Rapido is that the taps used seem to be regular domestic type and do not have built-in micro switches for the pump like other marques.

Mine which need replacing was the bathroom tap HERE is the kitchen one from Ikea.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If you can post a picture i can try and indentify it for you.
kev


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

It is their annual camping & leisure exhibition in Wokingham so they will probably be manning their stand in the middle of a field, hence possibly the delay in responding?

Note I have no connection with them, I just happen to live locally and normally pop in over the weekend to look round the show. I know after the comments around the time of ODB's move, many will think it's no excuse for slow responses. I run a small one-man business (nothing to do with motorhomes) and I used to do several trade exhibitions a year. I did my best, with help from the family, to man the stand AND run the office from my laptop, with the land-line diverted to my mobile. However, sometimes the exhibition venue was in a poor mobile and/or Wi-Fi area so it was hard to maintain normal service and response times.

Just my two penn'orth, may be nothing to do with it of course . . .


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Roger you must live near me then, Sandhurst Road, small world, daughter went to Luckely !

Peter


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Roger you must live near me then, Sandhurst Road, small world, daughter went to Luckely ! Peter


Nine Mile Ride, Finch.


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replies.

kandsservices
ive identified it now as 'Fromac' which is italian. Have searched on 'net' but been unable to locate any.
The size is 40cm.

rogerblack
thanks, if they are busy with a show, that could explain not getting back to me.

Jean-luc
thanks. want to avoid renewing complete tap if possible as it seems only way to access it is by removing fridge.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*ceramic insert*

It looks like a standard ceramic insert used in caravan taps. Very like the Reich version, Most mobile engineers will carry a selection of inserts, try the MCEA.mcea


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Just checked Wokingham for you. If you phone Wednesday and speak to Ross he should be able to help you.
The office phones are now back to normal as said in previous post they have been on the field. I expect temp staff took your message because Wokingham are usually very efficient.


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

josieb said:


> Just checked Wokingham for you. If you phone Wednesday and speak to Ross he should be able to help you.
> The office phones are now back to normal as said in previous post they have been on the field. I expect temp staff took your message because Wokingham are usually very efficient.


Thanks josieb. have had a call today from Wokingham with a price for the tap cartridge - £68!! Also the factory in France is now closed for 3 weeks. There are many on the internet for £6-£18 but unfortunately they are not all standard, they all vary slighly. Looks like a case of renewing the whole tap which involves taking the fridge out to get at it.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I notice from your photos that the cartridge body looks a bit butchered, although the seals look intact.
When I had the same problem with the very similar Reich tap on my AutoTrail, I removed the cartridge, checked that the seal was located correctly and carefully cleaned and reassembled everything, adding a turn of PTFE tape to the threaded part of the tap body for good measure.
It hasn't leaked since. Might be still worth a try.

Roger


----------

